# Red train video



## Mohunter (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Branko (Jan 4, 2011)

waiting to veiw


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 5, 2011)

Mohunter said:


>



Mo, I don't think there is such a thing!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 5, 2011)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere````````````````````````````````````````` ````````>*

Say, it just occurred, too me, that I have a few short Videos, in my Web Sight!!

Say Grem, just want you too know there is such a Thing.

Say it's on my Web Sight!

Oh, buy the way, my Web Sight can be seen on the Top 100 Hutning Beagle in the nation, will find it at #1 place .


 On my home page you can see some videos, of The Red Train on a gun hutning trip last year,  just click hunting Videos.

Be real careful, Mo when you see these Red Hounds, may get all choked up while Eating Pop Corn!  

Why don't you fellows that don't belive that $ Stinks, take a look , and it easy too find the Top 100 Beagle  Hutning web sight.


Good day.
d.r.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Mohunter (Jan 5, 2011)

excuses excuses you sound worse than blue preacherman.   Say you sort of remind me of an big ugly elephant your kin don't fall to far from the apple tree neither. 

I'll still be waiting for this real pack of dogs called the red train that you told me you'd post. Are you not an old lady of your word? You told me you'd get some recent video? I'll wait in the lake you told me to jump in


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 5, 2011)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere````````````````````````````````````````` ````````>*

Last year is not that far away, and if you want to come Up for some Air take at look at the the ones on my Web Sight!!

Don't wait too long hate too see you Waterloged!!  
Speaking of an Apple falling from it's tree, yep I was The Apple Off my First Grade Teacher!!

Go shoot some more Dynomite, and have fun, I got too get some work done, don't have time to be wasting on a Kid, thats hunt up on himself?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Mohunter (Jan 5, 2011)

don't understand where you get off acting like you invented rabbit hunting and how everyone should shoot a .410 or own a red hound or blue hound or how things should or shouldn't be done. You need to get down off that high horse you think that you're sitting on

YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY PERSON WHO RABBIT HUNTS OR OWNS HOUNDS OR RAISES HOUNDS. or know how to rabbit hunt

USA is big. Their are tons of rabbit hunters and people who breed and raise dogs. 

You get on here and offend me way to many times. Tell me to jump in a lake. Tell me that shooting rabbits with a 12g is wrong and that I'm killing to many rabbits. I got news for you. America is free I can do what I want how I want shoot my gun of choice and run what ever dogs I feel like running. You've degraded my dogs calling them fake degrad me and how i hunt and that you'd show me what a real pack is. DR. i've got respect for you and what you've done but you need to lay off. You call me a Kid well I hope everyone see how childish you act. I'm on this site merely to post pics videos and stories of my hunts. But you proceed to be a hateful old man telling me to go jump in a lake. Sorry but that doesn't sit well with me. I don't like when people like you think you can come up with rules on how to hunt. If you dont have anything nice to say in my threads then don't even open them. Thanks

GOOD Day to you


----------



## Mohunter (Jan 5, 2011)

its not about killing alot of rabbits. DR needs to understand that. I'm just sharing my hunts but yet he likes to force feed standards that he made up in his own mind. like he is the creator of rabbit hunting or something. You've got to use this gun this dog take this many rabbits. I don't need his little two cents everytime on how i should be using a .410 or that a fat old lady can kill that many who cares. thats not why i post about my hunts. I post to share with my other fellow rabbit hunters about the days hunt.


----------



## rob keck (Jan 5, 2011)

Mohunter said:


> don't understand where you get off acting like you invented rabbit hunting and how everyone should shoot a .410 or own a red hound or blue hound or how things should or shouldn't be done. You need to get down off that high horse you think that you're sitting on
> 
> YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY PERSON WHO RABBIT HUNTS OR OWNS HOUNDS OR RAISES HOUNDS. or know how to rabbit hunt
> 
> ...



i here you mohunter everytime somebody post something its always someone saying something smart ....well i like your dogs and i like the way you hunt...period....i hunt the same way ,,,i can tell you this mohunter i dont like to brag on my dogs but ,,,i will run anytime anybodys ready,,,i will even put $$$$$ cash up..i am not saying i have the best pack of dogs but i am happy with what i have .... my dad has always told me son there is always somebody out there thats badder...  i have have pics where we have killed 30-40 rabbits a day...but i dont post them because somebody always has something smart to say  or they knock you...well i dont care and dang sure dont need anybody telling me if i drink a cold unit after i get done hunting,,,,that i am wrong for that....dont open my thread...anyways mo have a good hunt and hunt the way you want too....


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 5, 2011)

Mo, I don't think anybody on here questions you or your hounds ability. I enjoy the threads and videos of your hunts. Please keep them coming!

Same to you D.R.!

I think all of this was in fun and would hate to find out different!


----------



## Mohunter (Jan 5, 2011)

gemcgrew said:


> Mo, I don't think anybody on here questions you or your hounds ability. I enjoy the threads and videos of your hunts. Please keep them coming!
> 
> Same to you D.R.!
> 
> I think all of this was in fun and would hate to find out different!



well when someone tells me that they have to feel the need to video thier dogs so they can show me what a real pack of hound runs and sounds like I'd say they are meaning something by it. 

I don't know why folks have to write stuff like that for? whats the big idea. Can't you just say a few nice words and be done. why does it have to be about let me show you how a real pack runs or why don't you try shooting them with a .410. Well if i wanted to I would. I don't have to. so I'll keep using my 12g. I don't understand how people get off telling others what they can and can't do or their way is the only right way. 

I've always posted nice things in DR's hunting threads. i enjoy reading them. in fact that is one of the reason's i joined this board and read this board was to look at DR's hunting threads. But he is coming across as a grumpy old man to me and very rude towards me by telling me to go jump in a lake or insulting me over and over for no reason.


----------



## Mohunter (Jan 5, 2011)

rob keck said:


> i here you mohunter everytime somebody post something its always someone saying something smart ....well i like your dogs and i like the way you hunt...period....i hunt the same way ,,,i can tell you this mohunter i dont like to brag on my dogs but ,,,i will run anytime anybodys ready,,,i will even put $$$$$ cash up..i am not saying i have the best pack of dogs but i am happy with what i have .... my dad has always told me son there is always somebody out there thats badder...  i have have pics where we have killed 30-40 rabbits a day...but i dont post them because somebody always has something smart to say  or they knock you...well i dont care and dang sure dont need anybody telling me if i drink a cold unit after i get done hunting,,,,that i am wrong for that....dont open my thread...anyways mo have a good hunt and hunt the way you want too....




exactly i agree with you 100%. why can't it just be about sharing the days hunt with your fellow beagler. thats why I post my hunts about. Nothing more. Just sharing pics video and a story to give us all something to read.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 5, 2011)

Glenn why dont we just take a road trip and go hang with Mo one weekend and run the dogs!


----------



## huntindogs (Jan 5, 2011)

mo, keep them pics. and videos comming!!!  Some of us like them and the stories that u tell us.  I wish we had the rabbits down here that yall have up there.  If we had that many rabbits down here we could kill that many in a day.  I dont post that much on here but i like to look at your post, they are great. keep them comming.  good luck to you and your hunting season.


----------



## Mohunter (Jan 5, 2011)

i'll keep them a coming for sure. 

This weekend i'm going to provide the use of my dogs for a youth rabbit hunt. I'm excited about it and worried at the same time. I hope everything goes nice and smooth and the little kiddies get to bag some rabbits. Only thing that bothers me is its suppose to be in the 20's all day long. I'm hoping for good running and consisant runs and hoping the rabbits are out wanting to play. 

I've got no hatred towards DR I would just like for him to think about what he post sometimes. Telling people to go jump in a lake is uncalled for. I did nothing to the man to deserve that.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Jan 5, 2011)

Mo keep the videos comin too.. Love to see the dogs and all the rabbits yall kill.. I dont post too much on here either anymore for the same reasons.. Keep up the good hunting and video shooting.


----------



## joe wiechec (Jan 5, 2011)

D.R. must have hit a nerve!  He told me I could hunt with a cannon if I wanted to.


----------



## huntindogs (Jan 5, 2011)

Mohunter said:


> i'll keep them a coming for sure.
> 
> This weekend i'm going to provide the use of my dogs for a youth rabbit hunt. I'm excited about it and worried at the same time. I hope everything goes nice and smooth and the little kiddies get to bag some rabbits. Only thing that bothers me is its suppose to be in the 20's all day long. I'm hoping for good running and consisant runs and hoping the rabbits are out wanting to play.
> 
> I've got no hatred towards DR I would just like for him to think about what he post sometimes. Telling people to go jump in a lake is uncalled for. I did nothing to the man to deserve that.


mo, good luck with the kids hunt.  yall should have a great time.  I did this about 2 years ago and had a blast.  We took 5 kids hunting and had a adult with each kid.  I was on pins and needles the whole time but it turned out good.  killed 6 rabbits and shot at more. good luck


----------



## Mohunter (Jan 5, 2011)

huntindogs - thats about how I feel right about now....lol Hoping it all works out nicely. I'll have the video camera rolling

we're hunting a farm that has produced good numbers in the past. It hasn't been hunted yet this season. So hoping the yotes/hawks didn't get to them yet. 



To all on here that are in fear to post. I say POST away. Don't let the wise crackers shy you away. I don't let them shy me away from posting about my hunts.  I'm just tired of all the its got to be done this way or that way or let me show you how a real pack runs and the blah blah blah nonsense. I like horsing around too but their is a limit.


----------



## rob keck (Jan 5, 2011)

Mohunter said:


> huntindogs - thats about how I feel right about now....lol Hoping it all works out nicely. I'll have the video camera rolling
> 
> we're hunting a farm that has produced good numbers in the past. It hasn't been hunted yet this season. So hoping the yotes/hawks didn't get to them yet.
> 
> ...



mohunter thats what kinda dogs i got meat hunters son !!!!!! and then i also have some trail dogs too....im not shying away from posting anything anymore....im going to post a lot of pics of how r&t kennels do it !!!!!!


----------



## Mohunter (Jan 5, 2011)

rob keck said:


> mohunter thats what kinda dogs i got meat hunters son !!!!!! and then i also have some trail dogs too....im not shying away from posting anything anymore....im going to post a lot of pics of how r&t kennels do it !!!!!!


----------



## swamp rabbit (Jan 5, 2011)

Keep um coming Mo Hunter, run em like you like and have fun doing it thats what its all about.


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Jan 5, 2011)

I enjoy the video's, always thought you did a good job with the camera. Had a guy that wanted to go with me, ok i said. He said I'll bring my 22, no way I said. Never did get around to taking him. I use a 20ga, my partner uses a 410 pistol, never hits anything much, others use whatever. Be safe to each other and the dogs, its all about having a good time the old fashion way and its nice to this old man that we can set here and enjoy a good hunt from people just like ourselves, not just from some of the so called Pro Teams.


----------



## Hardwood (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't care what anybody shoots. I just always felt like shootin a 12 ga at rabbits was like catchin trout in a creek with net. But if I felt like shootin a 12 ga, I would. As far as dogs go, different dogs work better in different places. I the places I run, I dont want a smokin fast dog. If I ran in more of an Ag area with feilds and such, they'd probably be great. I've had people hunt with me that said they wouldnt feed a dog i had. Dont bother me none, cause later they sure did smile holdin that rabbit they shot. I think we ought to be more like the Preacherman, he catches you know what and dont cry a bit. Well at least on here Wait did I say we ought to be more like the Preacher What was I thinkin? Keep runnin those dogs and yall quit gettin your feelins hurt. Throwin a little trash talk in good fun is part of it aint it. Yall can trash my dogs all ya want. I know they suck


----------



## Mohunter (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah well that was after you made smart remarks towards me using a 12g instead of a .410 like you do. 

i have never ever made smark remarks towards you first. EVER. i'm always kind and polite in your hunting threads and I'd expect the same. you started and I finished.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 5, 2011)

Mo, 
I enjoy everyone's stories, pics and videos. Keep em coming !!!!!!!! Hey, if you can fill up a tailgate every hunt, have at it, I sure would !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 5, 2011)

I shoot whatever I have shells for at the time, who CARES!


----------



## Mohunter (Jan 5, 2011)

thats how it should be everyone enjoying the read.

Not telling how its suppose to be done what gun to use and how old fat ladies could kill that many. who cares its not about how many killed to me. we have alot of rabbits so i shoot away. i dont hunt the same spots over and over. I have lots of places to hunt. Always finding new places to try. 

my point of all this is.......we all need to settle down about who and how to go about hunting. everyone has their own way. that's it. You can't change it. None of us were creators of hunting rabbits. its been around long before any of us were born. Their are people out there that don't even know about these boards or even get on the internet. they've probably got good dogs too and have big rabbit hunts. we're all lucky enough to share what we do with eachother on the internet.


----------



## Mohunter (Jan 5, 2011)

i would never known about DR or how long he's been in beagling and rabbit hunting or about his dogs if it wasn't for the internet. so i think its a great tool to connect all of us around USA. not to bash eachother or tell eachother how its got to be done. 

their are tons of beagle websites I visit. I look at as much as I can. I've been on so many beaglers sites I can't count. I can't get enough of looking at this stuff.


----------



## Jim P (Jan 5, 2011)

Mo I don't have any rabbit dog's but do have bird dog's when I was young into bird hunting all the old timers used to rag me, but U knew it was in fun, now that I'm a old timer I'm passing on the trdition and it's all in fun,years down the road you will be the old timer, do you see where  I'm coming from, most old timers like for you to give it back to them, they eat it up, really I'm sure it was all in fun, also if someone knows that the ribben bothers someone they keep it up. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hardwood (Jan 5, 2011)

Boy thats the truth Jim P.


----------



## Luke Duke (Jan 5, 2011)

Mohunter said:


> don't understand where you get off acting like you invented rabbit hunting and how everyone should shoot a .410 or own a red hound or blue hound or how things should or shouldn't be done. You need to get down off that high horse you think that you're sitting on
> 
> YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY PERSON WHO RABBIT HUNTS OR OWNS HOUNDS OR RAISES HOUNDS. or know how to rabbit hunt
> 
> ...



Mo, I REALLY don't like the way you are talking to my gradpa! No he didn't invent rabbit hunting, but he has been doing it a heck of a lot longer than you have. And no you don't have to shoot a 410, but its a heck of a lot more fun, and it shows how really good you are. And as far as that crack about him and his kin looking like elephants, I really dont care if you call me that, because I can take it, but when you get to calling him that, that were we start to have a problem. You got me? And one more thing, I think my gradpa has more than enough right to be on that so called horse. I mean he is in the ARHA Hall of Fame along with 3 of his beagles. And I just looked, but I didn't see your name in there, or ANY of your beagles? Correct me if I'm wrong.  And if you would get your head out of your butt and look before you talk, you would know that he is #2 in the USA for his dogs. So if I was you, I would back off!


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 5, 2011)

This thread has been cleaned up a couple times already by another admin.  It won't be done again by merely deleting the offensive posts.  

Some of y'all need to chill.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh Lawd.... I thought I was in the Deer Hunting section for a second.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks 243


----------



## swamp rabbit (Jan 5, 2011)

yea x2


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 5, 2011)

Cleaned up? Really? I haven't seen anything bad yet.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Oh Lawd.... I thought I was in the Deer Hunting section for a second.



Shoot, those deer hunters aint got nothing on us beaglers. We are a retarded bunch! We probably spend more money and time in preparation for our sport than they do.

We get all giddy when we come across a thick patch of briars and dive right in to help get a rabbit up! We then shoot said rabbit and dive into another patch of briars!


I've left so much dna in the Paulding Forest briars that if there is ever a murder there, I will be #1 suspect!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 6, 2011)

gemcgrew said:


> I've left so much dna in the Paulding Forest briars that if there is ever a murder there, I will be #1 suspect!


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


>



Jody, you know what I'm talking about! Last week I took a briar in the nostril. My eyes watered so bad I had to wait 10 minutes before I could continue!

My ears are the bleeders though. When I get raked across the ear, I have to go back to the truck and change my socks!

One thing I haven't run across in GA that we have in Texas are those thorny "wait a minute" vines. You don't dare try to muscle your way through those bad boys!

We were invited to White, GA last weekend to hunt. Man was it thick. My brother Neil and I dove in the trail Jen was blazin and Neil actually picked up one of her chaps as we worked our way to the dogs!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2011)

CHOO-CHOO said the train.


----------



## huntmore (Jan 6, 2011)

Dr did not post with tongue in cheeck as some here say. He did it to brag looks to me like. An outsiders opinion. Also sometimes children should not been in the same conversation with adults. I am not sure how old dr's grandson is but maybe he should not be in this discussion. I think the admin should take care of this before it gets any worse. And MOhunter killem all if it's legal and have a good time doing it. Dr do what you enjoy if it's legal and bragging can get tiring.


----------



## Mohunter (Jan 6, 2011)

Welp I think we've all said what we've had to say in this thread. Lets just leave where it sits. I'm not going to post any longer on the matter.


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Jan 8, 2011)

Streetsweeper said:


> Glenn why dont we just take a road trip and go hang with Mo one weekend and run the dogs!



Cause nobody wants to run with them trashy dogs you got!!!   I just playin.  Hahaha when u gonna sell g to me???


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Only one input on this one. $$$$$$$$$ + Time = Field trial dogs. I did it for a long time. Buying dogs, campaigning them and taking time away from other things is the life of the field trialer.

It's no different than other sports. Those at the top of the sport are no better or worse than anyone else. They simply have the $$$$$$$$$ and dedicated the time and effort to achieve a goal.

There are great hounds out there that consistently perform. Word of them wont spread beyond a few friends because they dont field trial. All of us have said my hound is out of XYZ. Why because others have heard of them and can relate to that bloodline.

Feed what you like, hunt the way you want. I enjoy dropping in here and seeing y'alls hunts, keepem coming!


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 8, 2011)

Mo I think you took things the wrong way. If you notice DR will give preacherman a hard time every time he gets a picture of one of his dogs sporting the full figured tail look. Nobody's saying you have sorry dogs. You put up the pics to prove it. We just like to poke fun down here and if we see someone get red faced we lay it on real thick. If I call you and don't get an answer and you call back to see what I wanted I'll likely say I called to talk to your wife not you and we got it handled. Don't get mad cause I'm just poking/kidding/picking whatever you call it I'll be grinnin. You are correct DR didn't invent rabbit hunting but he just might of bought the patent from the guy that did. He's been around a loooooooooong time.


----------



## Luke Duke (Jan 8, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Dr did not post with tongue in cheeck as some here say. He did it to brag looks to me like. An outsiders opinion. Also sometimes children should not been in the same conversation with adults. I am not sure how old dr's grandson is but maybe he should not be in this discussion. I think the admin should take care of this before it gets any worse. And MOhunter killem all if it's legal and have a good time doing it. Dr do what you enjoy if it's legal and bragging can get tiring.



And why not? I have just as much right to post on here as you do. And by the way I'm 15, and yes I know your going to call me a kid and what not. But I know I'm old enough to know what's right, and stand up for it. And you might say I'm not old enough to be in this conversation, but the fact of the matter is, kid or not, if somebody is bad mouthing my grandpa, I'm going to stick up for him. Now you can either respect that, or not. But that's how's it's going to be....always has been, always will be.


----------



## Branko (Jan 8, 2011)

Sounds to me like somebody is jealous of ole mohunter, i actually enjoy the videos and would love to have a compilation of them all, your dogs sing a fine tune, and them rabbits dance t the gun, if that aint what any rabbit hunter want then what is, d.r seems to be a great guy, but im with you mo, not everybody has seen what everybody has been tawlking about concerning them there red hounds, ive watched the videos on his webpage, saw the pups in the training pen,and saw them bluehounds from oakhill lead the red train behind that cottontail, remember guys its all about the hounds not the kills,you guys are very well respected, mo as a rabbit slayer adn d.r as a breeder of what most of the southern hunters would love to get their hands on, up grade the webpage just so we all can see what we all want and cant see d.r. You guys take a chill pill on bashing eachother and live your lives


----------



## lonesome dove (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't have a dog in this fight, but I will say this. Hunt how you want to! 12, 20, .410, red dog, blue dog - who gives a hoot! I have a great time rabbit hunting for the enjoyment of hearing the dogs and seeing youngsters hunting. There are enough obstacles that we face as hunters without having to worry if we have a gun, a dog or a full / half full tailgate that is acceptable to someone else. I could care less if you are 7 or 70. If you kill 1 rabbit or 100. If you shoot a 10 gauge or a pellet gun. HUNT and pass on the tradition! 
Hats off to you Mo for taking the kids hunting. Fill the tailgate up and have fun! 
Keep em running!!!!


----------



## hunt4bone (Jan 8, 2011)

lonesome dove said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, but I will say this. Hunt how you want to! 12, 20, .410, red dog, blue dog - who gives a hoot! I have a great time rabbit hunting for the enjoyment of hearing the dogs and seeing youngsters hunting. There are enough obstacles that we face as hunters without having to worry if we have a gun, a dog or a full / half full tailgate that is acceptable to someone else. I could care less if you are 7 or 70. If you kill 1 rabbit or 100. If you shoot a 10 gauge or a pellet gun. HUNT and pass on the tradition!
> Hats off to you Mo for taking the kids hunting. Fill the tailgate up and have fun!
> Keep em running!!!!



Amen!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 8, 2011)

lonesome dove said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, but I will say this. Hunt how you want to! 12, 20, .410, red dog, blue dog - who gives a hoot! I have a great time rabbit hunting for the enjoyment of hearing the dogs and seeing youngsters hunting. There are enough obstacles that we face as hunters without having to worry if we have a gun, a dog or a full / half full tailgate that is acceptable to someone else. I could care less if you are 7 or 70. If you kill 1 rabbit or 100. If you shoot a 10 gauge or a pellet gun. HUNT and pass on the tradition!
> Hats off to you Mo for taking the kids hunting. Fill the tailgate up and have fun!
> Keep em running!!!!



Amen Kevin, great post !!!!!!


----------



## bullard (Jan 8, 2011)

there are a lot more important things to teach a kid than just hunting..You can tell by Daddy rabbit's grandson's comments he has been taught a few of them and Daddy rabbit shows his class of man and wisdom by not evening commenting back..Fine fellow MR DADDY RABBIT in alot of our books and I think the good Lord's book also. I think some people just got to thin skin for these boards!


----------



## rabbit hunter (Jan 8, 2011)

This always happens just like I said before, somebody will always end up getting mad when you start poking fun about their dog. We all know mo hunter couldnt kill half the rabbits he does if he lived around here. Where he hunts you dont have to find the thickest of briars like we do, you can tell that by looking at his dogs....lol


----------



## rabbit hunter (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Cottontail (Jan 8, 2011)

Here we go again!!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 8, 2011)

Grade dogs are best.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 8, 2011)

bigdaddyrabbit77 said:


> Cause nobody wants to run with them trashy dogs you got!!!   I just playin.  Hahaha when u gonna sell g to me???



See there you go again and to think I was going to let you pet him...............


----------



## bigrob82 (Jan 8, 2011)

well then. And bullard dr did comment but they got deleted. I have hounds i like em. They run rabbit. I feed em . I will kill as many as the law says i can. Dont care what color my dogs are as long as they run. Just about all i have to say besides keep posting mo love to see how ya'll do it up the them dogs of yours must run a rabbit straght for ya'll to kill so many


----------



## 027181 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mo daddy rabbit is a pretty good guy from what ive seen and heard, and i believe hes just pokin fun at you like someone already said if someone down here sees you getting red faced they're just gonna lay it on thicker, and btw he does have a right to be on his high horse, and so do you just not as high yet you still have work to do to be on his level but you will be one day if you keep it up, keep posting the videos we all like them and shoot what you want, think about it this way have you ever seen an old man who thinks you need a 300 wsm to kill a deer....no have you ever seen an old man kill a spike and grin ear to ear... no but you let a seven year old kill a spike he'll be just as happy and proud as he can be, get where im goin with this old men dont care about killin any rabbits its just more challenging to use a .410 because it gives the rabbit a more sporting chance, btw when i hunt up north with my family i use a 12 gauge around here most shots you get at a rabbit your gonna blow them up with a twelve gauge


----------



## oakhill (Jan 14, 2011)

Folks,
I have been out of town for a few days hare hunting in Canada.  While I was up there someone told me about this thread.  Took me a bit to find it when I got home.  I do not post alot on here but read it about every day when I am home.  I can not nor will not ignore this time.  I love the way most on here give trash back and forth to each other trying to out trash the other all in fun.  I love the way folks on here all love their hounds no matter what style, speed, etc.  Great bunch of beaglers in my book.
I don't know Mo personally.  Have traded pms with him and I have come to his rescue on some of the other boards.  I really don't have a dog in this one but..... I have to say this!

By the way, Daddy Rabbit can't run a video camera.  Heck, he does well to use a digital camera. lol All of the video he has of his hounds is what I made.  Hopefully, I will get down there again and make sure more.

Daddy Rabbit is one of the best folks I have come to know in the world of beagling.  Fact is, I consider him one of my best friend.  I have been to his house several times..... ran dogs with him a bunch.  He has treated me just like family.  He is closer to me than alot of my family.  If you want to see an exciting race..... red dogs pounding the rabbit.... handle fantastic..... and listen to some of the best beagle stories you will ever hear, then just head down to Rabbit town USA.  I have seen him help fellow beaglers out... start their pups... make sure they got what they paid for.  You will never find a more honest, christian man.  Life's road has not always been easy for him.  Some of the trials he has endured nobody would ever want to go thru.  DR has not only talked the talk but he has walked the walk.  He has spent his life produce some of the hardest hunting, run to catch red dogs ever to be found.  You can't do this over night.  Takes a lifetime.  The format he trialed in was the kind of dog that hit the brush when the tailgate dropped, ran the rabbit like his life depended on catching it, would make an akc spo beagler cringe, and would bring a smile to any gundog owner out there.  He is a legend in my book because without all of his hard work, dedication, and love for the sport there would be an empty spot in the world of beagling.  Daddy Rabbit has my gratitude and above all, my respect as a pioneer in producing outstanding gundogs.
I am with Luke Duke on this.  He also has my loyality.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jan 14, 2011)

I know this was a misunderstanding between the two because I know them both. The thing about computers is you can't see the mischief on the face of the one doing the typing on the other end of the internet connection. I know if Mo ever sat down face to face with Daddy Rabbit, he would feel about him the same as I do. Isn't anything I wouldn't do for Daddy Rabbit or his family and I am just a phone call away if any of you ever need anything. Can be there in 3 hours! 
With that being said, Daddy Rabbit has forgotten more about beagling than I hope to learn. If any of you had ever gotten "The Rabbit Hunter" mag back during the 90's and remember the stories about "The Houndsman", that was my dear friend Daddy Rabbit in the picture standing there with the hounds.
He and his son were a big reason that we fell in love with the ARHA when we first got into trialing. They were both so warm and welcoming and helped us get started by explaining the workings of the trials, where we needed to be, what to do. You just don't find that kind of hospitality these days in any format. Yes, when Daddy Rabbit got out of trialing, it was a sad day for all of us because with him leaving, the hospitality left with him. It left a big hole in the sport. I am just so proud that he has thought enough of me through the years to allow me to stay in touch with him.
Mo is a young man that has the fever for these little hounds and his temp is getting higher by the day! He is one to watch in the beagling world because great things will come from him too. His passion and drive will take him places in this sport. He has a big heart and a lot to offer as a beagler and a friend.
Anyway, enough of me rambling. It just makes me sad that two people that I am very fond of would have a misunderstanding and just wanted to put this out there.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 14, 2011)

MOhunter there ganging up on you!!!Guess its about time for you to post another truck full of rabbits to make some red faces.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2011)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5RHSmRRer1w?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5RHSmRRer1w?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jan 14, 2011)

ROFL Yall are too much! Nobody is ganging up on Mo. He is my buddy too! Only problem I have with Mo and his hunting spots is that I don't live closer to him, LOL.
TP, if you can get a little bitty guitar and a little bitty banjo and play that dueling banjo song, you would have me dancing in my seat! Hehehe


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2011)

SouthernBeagles said:


> ROFL Yall are too much! Nobody is ganging up on Mo. He is my buddy too! Only problem I have with Mo and his hunting spots is that I don't live closer to him, LOL.
> TP, if you can get a little bitty guitar and a little bitty banjo and play that dueling banjo song, you would have me dancing in my seat! Hehehe



Hang on... I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, this thread still going?


----------



## specialk (Jan 14, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Wow, this thread still going?



like the energizer ''bunny''....


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 14, 2011)

T.P. you the man!!!


----------



## oakhill (Jan 14, 2011)

So, will somebody tell me what TP stands for???
I thought the board was getting a little slow and needed to get something rolling.  SB and I have broadddddddddd shoulders.  Let er rip guys.  I like all beaglers except one and he isn't on this board.  If he ever finds it..... ugh... loook out!!  Would become like a soap opera.  Hey, wait a minute.  Some days it is like a soap opera!!
Just remember Preacher and I stand together with the Bluessssssssss!!


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 14, 2011)

Please dont get the preacher started about them blues Mrs Sally!!!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2011)

oakhill, I'm just funnin with Y'all boys. Some folks around here take this rabbit huntin way to serious in my opinion. I think everybody should just run their dogs and enjoy the hunt whether they kill 1 or 12, just being outside with my hounds and my buddies is worth everything to me.

Our idea of a successful rabbit hunt is everyone gets a shot at a rabbit( if they are in the shooting mood, I haven't got my shotgun out of the truck this year), everyone gets to laugh at one of the other guys for something they did, that they wished we hadn't of seen.

We have a good time when we go, that's for sure. We don't take anything serious, it's a lot more fun to act a kid. I love when someone jumps a rabbit and hollers "hey go"........"hey go" and me and Bigwheel look at each other and laugh, cause the dogs don't hear them and if they did, they don't pay them no attention. Then we walk over and holler "HHEEEYYYY GO"."HHEEEEYYYY GO" and the dogs will almost break their neck coming to us so fast. Just getting to jump a rabbit and holler is a good time to me.

I don't look at rabbit hunting as a competition, I see as a place I can go to be with my friends and my hounds. It doesn't make me angry when someone post 15 rabbits on the tailgate, it really doesn't make me anything?? I just post congrats and move on.

Y'all lighten up... Everybody knows grade dogs are best.


Oh yeah, T.P. stands for "Rabbit Killer".


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 14, 2011)

T.P. said:


> oakhill, I'm just funnin with Y'all boys.


----------



## oakhill (Jan 14, 2011)

T.P. said:


> oakhill, I'm just funnin with Y'all boys. Some folks around here take this rabbit huntin way to serious in my opinion. I think everybody should just run their dogs and enjoy the hunt whether they kill 1 or 12, just being outside with my hounds and my buddies is worth everything to me.
> 
> Our idea of a successful rabbit hunt is everyone gets a shot at a rabbit( if they are in the shooting mood, I haven't got my shotgun out of the truck this year), everyone gets to laugh at one of the other guys for something they did, that they wished we hadn't of seen.
> 
> ...



lol
Yelp, TP, I certainly know where you are coming from.

This is what I have learned over the years..
It is not the kill but the hunt.
And, as you said,  I love it when someone is kidding around with me.  Let's me know that are comfortable with me and it makes me feel like one of the gang.


----------



## specialk (Jan 14, 2011)

T.P. said:


> I haven't got my shotgun out of the truck this year.....
> 
> .......Oh yeah, T.P. stands for "Rabbit Killer".



ok T.P., 'splain that to me


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2011)

specialk said:


> ok T.P., 'splain that to me



Started this new thang with throwin rocks at 'em.


----------



## specialk (Jan 14, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Started this new thang with throwin rocks at 'em.



  you da' man!! keep on slinging'em!!


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jan 14, 2011)

yeah T.P and I am STILL waiting on my itty bitty banjo and guitar, LOL .
Your HHEEEYYY GO!!! comment reminded me of my first AKC SPO trial, LOL. They bedded a rabbit and in a real low soft voice were almost whispering "tally ho-tally ho-tally ho". I asked "Tally WHAT?????" and someone said "Tally-HO". Thats what you say when you put the dogs on a rabbit (like I was some green kid not knowing nuthen). I said "Ohhhhhhhhhhhh I get it now!! But my dog speaks redneck" can I call my dog?? Judges said yeah (cause none of the dogs were paying much attention)so here I let it rip "HEYYYYYYYEEGO!!! HEYYYYYYYEEGO!!!! HEYYYYYYYYYEEGO!Them boys looked at me like I had LOST MY MIND but my redneck dog was the first one there and off he went with it, LOL! I still get a kick out of that Tally Ho word, just sounds crazy hearing grown men say it, LOL.
Having fun with good folks and these special hounds is what it is all about to me. Because of these beagles, I have made friendships that will last a lifetime. I don't care if you have run to catch dogs, or peanut rollers, what ever floats your boat! If our dogs are that different, we just run seperate packs and tell lies about em.
Who knows T.P maybe one day our paths will cross and we can get Oakhill back down here and have a good ol time! I like your style!


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 14, 2011)

T.P. was you throwing rocks at them rabbits in hancock county? If so you did good 8 on the tailgate!!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 14, 2011)

Browning X Bolt said:


> T.P. was you throwing rocks at them rabbits in hancock county? If so you did good 8 on the tailgate!!



You should've seen Bigwheel, he was throwin sticks at 'em.


----------



## GobbleChaser (Jan 15, 2011)

I still get a kick out of that Tally Ho word, just sounds crazy hearing grown men say it, LOL.




never heard anybody in the woods do that but i  would be rollin on the ground if anybody i ever hunted with yelled that


----------



## redtick (Jan 15, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Started this new thang with throwin rocks at 'em.


 What Gauge rock.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 15, 2011)

Aint it funny how we High Jacked this thread and turned into something nice!! T.P. rocks and sticks are fine 281 said he was throwing them miller lite bottles !!!


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jan 15, 2011)

For T.P 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvNwb6plBlg


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2011)

SouthernBeagles said:


> For T.P
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvNwb6plBlg



SB... How long did it take you to find that video?

Well.... you got me, I'll catch up one day.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 15, 2011)

SouthernBeagles said:


> For T.P
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvNwb6plBlg



Boy you could tell there were NO BOO-DOGS around


----------

